# Brownish Slimey Algae



## dspadafore (Mar 29, 2005)

Neglected the aquarium for a while and started growing this slimey, brownish alge. Usually starts growing around the base of plants and I pull it out by hand if possible. I pulled out the old plants and vacuumed out the gravel, but it's starting to reappear. Will any critters eat this stuff?
Dave


----------



## BrkD (Apr 15, 2007)

sounds like you have diatoms. oto cats and nerite snails will eat them. was your tank set up recently?


----------



## dspadafore (Mar 29, 2005)

No. I had it going for almost a year and it was doing well. I got busy and neglected it in terms of fertilizing. That's when this brown slimey algae begin to appear. It starts around the base of some plants and it grows on the gravel substrate too. When I pull it out by hand it leaves a long slimey trail that soon falls apart. I pulled all the plants out and tried to vaccuum the gravel thouroughly and changed most of the water, but it looks like it is still coming back. Does anyone know what it might be? I am dosing NO3- about 10 ppm every other day and K+ 10 ppm too. I have a 50 gallon with 220 wpg on for about 9 - 9.5 hours each day and pressurized CO2. I read that Fluorish excel does a number on algae so I ordered some to experiment. Anyone with suggestions?


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

it actually sounds more like cyanobacteria to me. is it more of a reddish type brown?


----------



## dspadafore (Mar 29, 2005)

It WAS of the brownish variety. Now, however it looks like the best variety ... dead variety. I have noticed people explaining how Fluorish Excel was used to control algae so I gave it a try. Changed the water and dosed 2x the recomended amount the first day and 1.5x for four days after that. There was a noticeable difference. That was a ltlle over a week ago and I am dosing a capful every other day. Algae is almost gone. I guess this stuff works.


----------

